# Failed loading /usr/local/lib/ZendGuardLoader.so:  Shared object "libdl.so.2" not fou



## mikie46 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've upgraded my freebsd FreeBSD 6.2 server to PHPp 5.3. The problem is, I'm getting the above error when restarting Apache. I know I have compat installed so where would this error be coming from?


```
compat4x_enable="YES"
compat5x_enable="YES"
```
is in my rc.conf.

I've looked everywhere for this error and nothing comes up on the net.


----------



## mikie46 (Dec 26, 2011)

Does anyone know?


----------

